# First Tournament



## chinaboxer (Oct 27, 2009)

A Chinese Boxing student of mine competed in his first nogi competition this weekend, he took Silver Medal, i'm so proud of him!


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 28, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Kforcer (Feb 3, 2010)

chinaboxer said:


> A Chinese Boxing student of mine competed in his first nogi competition this weekend, he took Silver Medal, i'm so proud of him!



Awesome! My congratulations! Do you incorporate any Chin Na concepts or techniques into the ground training....? 

Chin Na is pretty cool...and it seems to me, based on what I've read, that it is quite similar to modern, popular submission grappling. They had positions that were essentially guard, knee-bars, armbars, etc.


----------

